# Alaska Permenant Fund Dividend Check



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Gotta love the Alaska Permanent Fund Dividend check that we just got on Friday. We received a check for just over $13,000!!














That included $1,200 for energy relief.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

<sniff> <sniff>... Is that a new Outback I smell in the air?...

Wow! I bet that made your Day, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...

Uh...I drink Alaska Amber and fly on Alaska Airlines a lot...can I get in on some of that money too?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

The 2008 Dividend Amount is $3,269.00 http://www.pfd.state.ak.us/


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rip said:


> The 2008 Dividend Amount is $3,269.00 http://www.pfd.state.ak.us/


Per person?


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The 2008 Dividend Amount is $3,269.00 http://www.pfd.state.ak.us/


Per person?
[/quote]

Oregon Camper- The answer to your question is, yes. We still have to pay federal taxes at the end of the year, counts towards total income. Still not a bad deal. Then again winter is coming soon.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rip said:


> The 2008 Dividend Amount is $3,269.00 http://www.pfd.state.ak.us/


What a coincidence, that's just about what I spent on Diesel over the summer towing season....

Ahh, so that's where the money I spent went to...









Well, I guess at least an Outbackers got it!


----------

